# News of the day



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Harwood, Steve" <SHarwood@karmax.com>* on *Wed, 21 Mar 2001 08:01:55 -0500*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
Good morning everyone....here is the news of the day.
Steve
 http://www.slam.ca/CNEWSTopNews/min_mar20-cp.html 
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information which may be
privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under
applicable law.  If the reader of this message is not the intended
recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message
to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination,
distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or the
contents thereof is strictly prohibited.  If you have received this message
in error or in contravention of the above, please notify the sender
immediately by return e-mail.
News of the day
Good morning everyone....here is the news of the 
day.
Steve
 http://www.slam.ca/CNEWSTopNews/min_mar20-cp.html 
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE: This message contains information which may be privileged, 
confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under applicable 
law. If the reader of this message is not the intended recipient, 
or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message to the 
intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination, 
distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or 
the contents thereof is strictly prohibited. If you have received 
this message in error or in contravention of the above, please notify 
the sender immediately by return e-mail.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Rob Ayres" <ayrzee_07@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 21 Mar 2001 11:32:59 -0500*
News of the dayThank you Walter Cronkite  
RobA
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Harwood, Steve
  To: ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘
  Sent: Wednesday, March 21, 2001 8:01 AM
  Subject: News of the day
  Good morning everyone....here is the news of the day.
  Steve
   http://www.slam.ca/CNEWSTopNews/min_mar20-cp.html 
  CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information which may be 
privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under 
applicable law.  If the reader of this message is not the intended 
recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the 
message to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any 
dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this 
message and/or the contents thereof is strictly prohibited.  If you have 
received this message in error or in contravention of the above, please 
notify the sender immediately by return e-mail.
News of the day
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Thank you Walter Cronkite  
RobA
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Harwood,
  Steve 
  To: ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘ 
  Sent: Wednesday, March 21, 2001 
8:01
  AM
  Subject: News of the day

  Good morning everyone....here is the news of the 
day.

  Steve 
   http://www.slam.ca/CNEWSTopNews/min_mar20-cp.html 

  CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE: This
  message contains information which may be privileged, confidential or 
exempt
  or prohibited from disclosure under applicable law. If the 
reader of
  this message is not the intended recipient, or the employee or agent
  responsible for delivering the message to the intended recipient, you 
are
  hereby NOTIFIED that any
  dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this 
message
  and/or the contents thereof is strictly prohibited. If you have 
received
  this message in error or in contravention of the above, please notify 
the
  sender immediately by return 
e-mail.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Wed, 21 Mar 2001 14:48:25 -0500*
--------------4443C697FB4F3AE74A50458A
Please disregard my last email, It was a joke for one of my friend at St
FX University. I forgot to changed the setting, sorry about that
:
jf
Rob Ayres wrote:
> Thank you Walter Cronkite  RobA
>
>      ----- Original Message -----
>      From: Harwood, Steve
>      To: ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘
>      Sent: Wednesday, March 21, 2001 8:01 AM
>      Subject: News of the day
>       Good morning everyone....here is the news of the day.
>
>      Steve
>
>       http://www.slam.ca/CNEWSTopNews/min_mar20-cp.html 
>
>
>      CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information
>      which may be privileged, confidential or exempt or
>      prohibited from disclosure under applicable law.  If the
>      reader of this message is not the intended recipient, or the
>      employee or agent responsible for delivering the message to
>      the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any
>      dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving or copying
>      of this message and/or the contents thereof is strictly
>      prohibited.  If you have received this message in error or
>      in contravention of the above, please notify the sender
>      immediately by return e-mail.
>
--------------4443C697FB4F3AE74A50458A
Please disregard my last email, It was a joke for one of my friend at St
FX University. I forgot to changed the setting, sorry about that
:
jf
Rob Ayres wrote:
Thank
you Walter Cronkite  RobA
----- Original Message -----
From:
Harwood,
Steve
To: ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘
Sent: Wednesday, March 21, 2001 8:01
AM
Subject: News of the day
Good morning everyone....here is the news of the day.
Steve
 http://www.slam.ca/CNEWSTopNews/min_mar20-cp.html 
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:
This message contains information which may be privileged, confidential
or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under applicable law. If
the reader of this message is not the intended recipient, or the employee
or agent responsible for delivering the message to the intended recipient,
you are hereby NOTIFIED that
any dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this
message and/or the contents thereof is strictly prohibited. If you
have received this message in error or in contravention of the above, please
notify the sender immediately by return e-mail.
--------------4443C697FB4F3AE74A50458A--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

